# All I wanted was a drink. -.-



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I was getting a drink out of the fridge.

Guess what came running to my feet?






My hamster. :lol:







I make sure he was okay, and returned him to his cage. The back door to his cage was opened every so slightly and he must have crawled out. After he got out he must have jumped (or fell) off of the table the cage is on to get to the floor. This is the first time he's ever escaped in the year and a half I've had him.

Has anyone else had a hamster or other rodent escape from the cage? :|


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Rodents are Escape Artists!!!
My dad used to have Albino Rats. He had 2. They multiplied like, CRAZY!!!
I had a hamster once. He climbed the cage since the bars were horizontal.


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I have a habitrail, so no bars for me. 

I'd love some rats.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol. The thread title is why I clicked on this thread....... The title is wayyy different than the story....


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mo said:


> Lol. The thread title is why I clicked on this thread....... The title is wayyy different than the story....


It's related. All I wanted was a drink - but I ended up getting involved in a whole hamster escape fiasco. xD


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

Lol, The hamster thing happened to my friend when all they wanted was an oven pizza, it came running out from under the oven


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

Mo said:


> Lol, all I wanted was a drink... The hamster thing happened to my friend when all they wanted was an oven pizza, it came running out from under the oven


rofl 

My friends hamster escapes on a regular basis - one time it ate half of the curtain in her bedroom! I don't know how that animal survives.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

My hermit crabs escape all the time


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

I didn't think hermit crabs did anything.  What do they do? lol


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

They pinch, and are super annoying, one day you will be sweeping the floor and a little shell starts coming from under the couch,


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

My mouse got out. We didn't know until my dog started sniffing under the couch. We chased the thing around for 2 hours. It was crazy. It has a new cage now. It hasn't got out (yet).


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

I used to have hampsters. Had one of those big brown sandy teddy bear ones I named Spike (after the Buffy character) because he had red eyes oddly enough. He also only liked me and would let no one else touch him. When we moved, he popped a plastic endcap off his cage and escaped. Never found him.


----------



## nel3 (May 29, 2011)

me and my brother used to have 2 "male" hamsters. one turned out to be female and killed hte male since my parents kept them in 1 cage the whole time. the female got pregnant, killed the male then ate the plastic running wheel. she left spider arms for the wheel leaveing the 2 circular rails with bars intact like she plannes to go for a road trip with the wheel. hamsters arent known for digesting plastic very well and it did her in. we were around 10-12 yrs old when we liked animals but quick enough to move on once they passed. 

that aside they did escape the cage once when we left it open. i found mine in my room, the same situation regarding my brother's hamster in his room. found it ironic if anything.


----------



## ladayen (Jun 21, 2011)

Mo said:


> Lol. The thread title is why I clicked on this thread....... The title is wayyy different than the story....



I'm not crazy!


----------



## gidgeystartedit (Nov 13, 2011)

Enkil said:


> Never found him.


Aww. So sad.:-(


----------



## Enkil (Jan 15, 2012)

Pretty sure he fully escaped from the vehicle in Pennsylvania. The oddest part is both he and my sister's barbie jeep went MIA. XD


----------



## KadenJames (Mar 23, 2012)

We've had all kinds of escape artists around here. 

My brother once had a hamster named "Pedro." He somehow got out one night, and we searched high and low and could not find him. One night I was lying in my bed trying to get to sleep, and I head something chewing on the inside of the wall near my head. We ended up drilling a hole in the wall and laying out cheese, and taking shifts waiting for him to crawl out. 

We also had a guinea pig baby escape just yesterday. My man was holding his favorite one, named "Smudge," and she was being the sweetest, calmest little thing ever. That is, until he went to put her back in her cage. She leapt at just the right moment and high-tailed it under the couch. You should have seen the two of us trying to corral her and shifting the couch here and there. xD


On a side note, I HATE HERMIT CRABS. When I was probably 12 or 13, I was "petting" mine, and out of nowhere it latched onto my finger. It was quite a sight, me hysterically bawling and running around with a crab attached to my finger, my mom frantically Googling "Hermit Crab Pinch Release Tips." Never again will I go near one. x_x


----------



## Bombalurina (Oct 10, 2011)

My rats anti-escape - I put them on the ground, they decide they can't be bothered and amble back to their cage!

The younger 4 boys like to explore the kitchen, though. Once, unbeknownst to us, Darty had climbed in the dishwasher, and someone shut him in! I was frantically looking around the kitchen for about ten minutes when I opened it up, and there he was, with sauce on his bottom and a very sorry-for-himself look on his chubby little face.


----------



## AquaNinJa (Apr 6, 2012)

My robo hamster Woody, don't even start with him xD I have an glass tank with a screen on top of it as the cage. One time he balanced on top of the wheel and managed to push up the screen and got out! This only happened once because I got rid of the wheel xD. I realized when all 3 of my cats were trying to get into my bathroom that something was up. My friend was taking a shower in my room and my bathroom is connected. I guess my cats saw him go under the crack of the door... Oh well, my friend had a pleasent surprise when she got out of the shower(;


----------



## MaisyDawgThirteen (Dec 7, 2011)

nel3 said:


> me and my brother used to have 2 "male" hamsters. one turned out to be female and killed hte male since my parents kept them in 1 cage the whole time. the female got pregnant, killed the male


That is why it's not recommended to keep syrians together.


----------



## Gizmothefreaky (Apr 10, 2011)

I had a rat once that I named Kamikazi... I had three cats an two dogs at the time, and she was always escaping and going to sleep in the closet. She never tore anything up, she would just go sleep on top of the food bucket in the closet near their cage. In the morning it became habit to go to the closet first and collect her before feeding everyone. Lmao!!


----------



## Cinderwolf (Dec 22, 2011)

Bombalurina said:


> My rats anti-escape - I put them on the ground, they decide they can't be bothered and amble back to their cage!
> 
> The younger 4 boys like to explore the kitchen, though. Once, unbeknownst to us, Darty had climbed in the dishwasher, and someone shut him in! I was frantically looking around the kitchen for about ten minutes when I opened it up, and there he was, with sauce on his bottom and a very sorry-for-himself look on his chubby little face.


Pretty much. When I have mine on the bed they jsut spend their time trying to climb back into the cage : P

that dishwasher story is hilarious


----------

